# British Female - Abu Dhabi - Advice Required!!



## MissJ2569 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi all
I am a British female in my early 20's, and all going well I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in the next two months to work for a company I have been employed for previously.

Is Abu Dhabi a safe place for a young female to live alone? I have read a lot about 'keeping your wits about you' and 'not to travel alone' - is Abu Dhabi unsafe?

I will know a few people from work once I am over there, but essentially I will be relocating and living alone.

Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you,
Jess


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

its not a problem at all..... keeping your wits about you i would say you would need to in london or new york, but here not a problem. only the driving etc.


----------



## Jorrdan (Apr 28, 2014)

*All the best*

well being in London for the past 3 years and moving to uae was not a bad decision.It is a good change.Love this place.

British Female in her early 20s..Well I was in abudhabi for 2 months now in Dubai.It was not a bad place..Compared to UK the only difference I find here is the weather.

Trust me its just boiling hotness.If thats okey with you..you are landing in one of the most preferred destination by the Britishers. 

Abu Dhabi compared to Dubai is a comparatively much safer.But not as advanced as Dubai.A car is a must if your in Abu Dhabi to go around if not you would be living in a circle.Since the only mode of transport is taxi and bus which you wont find it easy.

Going in Private taxi depends how long the journey is.Its always safe to take the bus.


Well going out alone at night would be at your own risk as with any other country.But overall its a very safe place.

But i am pretty sure you would Love UAE since there are many others from your own country.

All the best.


----------

